# do u feel that other guys at the gym get jealous when u progress?



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

my God...how things change so fast....am sure everybody around here notices this.....some ppl just get use to the fact and dont let their jealousy takes over...but there are thos other kind that will forever give u the haters look (they are ALWAYS fat) 
I already had one fat guy accuse me of steroids...he didnt say to me directly....he was talking to someone else and he said it loud enough for me to hear when I passed by...I dont remember what he exactly said but I heard him say steroids....I swear if they didnt live in a place that is secured with high tech technology....I would have broke every single bone in his body and leave him there on the floor like a chewed up bubble gum


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

that fat dude was at school 
so dont say we all talk about steroids at the gym...that was at school...no body opens that subject


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

dump


----------



## BigBird (Mar 29, 2011)

I get looks at the gym and remarks about how much I've grown since last year.  But it doesn't bother me and I don't get all fired up if I think somebody thinks I'm on the juice.  I know some fellow gym members think/know I'm on just due to the transformation the past 6 months.  Nobody accuses me to my face but they do ask what I'm taking.  My standard answer is "4000 calories a day and creatine."


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

Woah......I deem you a certified bad a$$.


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 29, 2011)

when others are becoming jealous of you, you know you're doin something right


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I get looks at the gym and remarks about how much I've grown since last year.  But it doesn't bother me and I don't get all fired up if I think somebody thinks I'm on the juice.  I know some fellow gym members think/know I'm on just due to the transformation the past 6 months.  Nobody accuses me to my face but they do ask what I'm taking.  My standard answer is "4000 calories a day and creatine."



I only tell the ones I know that juice...the ones that dont I talk about the creatine


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> when others are becoming jealous of you, you know you're doin something right



I was accused of steroids even before I started..when I was around 170...I remember when I first started dieting and using the scale lol...now am 211...about as lean as when I was 170..but I should be getting some HGH soon I cant wait lol my next cycle should be insane


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> Woah......I deem you a certified bad a$$.



CT 
do u know me? for u to start hating?
is it because u know I have the $$$$ to steal your girl?


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> Woah......I deem you a certified bad a$$.



BTW I know a 70 year old that tells me how he back in the day use to be on the juice..when all they fuket with was Dball and shit tells me how he got alot of jealousy back then specially at the bars and shit...I basically came to the conclusion that its just a side affect u get from steroids...but u my friend is pissed because I get to use HGH on my 2nd cycle


----------



## Crank (Mar 29, 2011)

i would lay of ct...

he can make or break u in the forum homie.....


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2011)

saudiboy89 said:


> my God...how things change so fast....am sure everybody around here notices this.....some ppl just get use to the fact and dont let their jealousy takes over...but there are thos other kind that will forever give u the haters look (they are ALWAYS fat)
> I already had one fat guy accuse me of steroids...he didnt say to me directly....he was talking to someone else and he said it loud enough for me to hear when I passed by...I dont remember what he exactly said but I heard him say steroids....I swear if they didnt live in a place that is secured with high tech technology....*I would have broke every single bone in his body and leave him there on the floor like a chewed up bubble gum*



I'm almost certain this would have convinced him you weren't on steroids and not harmed your case whatsoever.

Next time you should totally do this.


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

Crank said:


> i would lay of ct...
> 
> he can make or break u in the forum homie.....



I aint ur homie were nice ppl...


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I'm almost certain this would have convinced him you weren't on steroids and not harmed your case whatsoever.
> 
> Next time you should totally do this.



he wont be convinced when he is defused


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

saudiboy89 said:


> BTW I know a 70 year old that tells me how he back in the day use to be on the juice..when all they fuket with was Dball and shit tells me how he got alot of jealousy back then specially at the bars and shit...I basically came to the conclusion that its just a side affect u get from steroids...but u my friend is pissed because I get to use HGH on my 2nd cycle


 

LOL, Ok. You do that.  

In the meantime, post up a picture of yourself, I need to see a true 22 year old bad a$$ and his huge guns after one cycle.  All of this jealously you speak of has peeked my curiosity.  Thanks


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> LOL, Ok.  You do that.



I get more pussy than u...even in your own country....I can get who ever I want ......they all have a price.....I blow money like britney spears...u complain about gas and the economy haha


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> LOL, Ok. You do that.
> 
> In the meantime, post up a picture of yourself, I need to see a true 22 year old bad a$$ and his huge guns after one cycle.  All of this jealously you speak of has peeked my curiosity.  Thanks



how do u do it?
and I will post it
but dont masturbate 

I seruisly was trying to like an hour ago or something


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

saudiboy89 said:


> how do u do it?
> and I will post it


 

With all of the money you claim to have hire someone to do it for you.


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> With all of the money you claim to have hire someone to do it for you.



but I have to pay the one wiping my ass....


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

saudiboy89 said:


> but I have to pay the one wiping my ass....


 

That one is actually wiping your mouth with all of the sh*t you talk.  Post up a picture.  Everything you say is a lie without pictures.


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> That one is actually wiping your mouth with all of the sh*t you talk.  Post up a picture.  Everything you say is a lie without pictures.



wait 
I have to scraip my golden toilet to pay my slave


----------



## BigBird (Mar 29, 2011)

Saudi, it's usually the loud, obnoxious, cocky guys that pose the least threat. Typically, the quiet, confident, soft spoken types are the ones who are baddest of all bad asses. 

Unless you are highly skilled in a variety of hand to hand combat, you should lighten up and mellow out some. I've seen skinny stringbeans deal out first class ass whoopins to loud mouth "tough" guys with big biceps.  You are really embarassing yourself here.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

Pictures or GTFO.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> Pictures or GTFO.


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Saudi, it's usually the loud, obnoxious, cocky guys that pose the least threat. Typically, the quiet, confident, soft spoken types are the ones who are baddest of all bad asses.
> 
> Unless you are highly skilled in a variety of hand to hand combat, you should lighten up and mellow out some. I've seen skinny stringbeans deal out first class ass whoopins to loud mouth "tough" guys with big biceps.  You are really embarassing yourself here.



I am not trying to be a bad ass...that is not my goal....I posted a fourm asking how many IUs of HGH to keep gains and he just blew up on me gave me a rude comment and closed the thread 
I dont care who owns the site (its worthless anyway havvent learnd nothing new but about the letro) I haven't done nothing wrong


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

Where in this thread do you mention HGH?  You don't.  

You are trying to be bad a$$, and you have an agenda.  You made several attempts to try and insult me or screw with me, I asked you to post up a picture and you avoid the subject like the plague.  Without a picture of you holding up a piece of paper on it that says "CT is a bitch" just shut up, because there are too many liars in the world and we don't need another, tough guy.

If you don't care who owns the site then leave no one is making you stay.


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> Pictures or GTFO.



I uploded 2 pic how to set it as an avatar?
I dont know


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> Where in this thread do you mention HGH?  You don't.
> 
> You are trying to be bad a$$, and you have an agenda.  You made several attempts to try and insult me or screw with me, I asked you to post up a picture and you avoid the subject like the plague.  Without a picture of you holding up a piece of paper on it that says "CT is a bitch" just shut up, because there are too many liars in the world and we don't need another, tough guy.
> 
> If you don't care who owns the site then leave no one is making you stay.



u closed it


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> Where in this thread do you mention HGH?  You don't.
> 
> You are trying to be bad a$$, and you have an agenda.  You made several attempts to try and insult me or screw with me, I asked you to post up a picture and you avoid the subject like the plague.  Without a picture of you holding up a piece of paper on it that says "CT is a bitch" just shut up, because there are too many liars in the world and we don't need another, tough guy.
> 
> If you don't care who owns the site then leave no one is making you stay.



and u are one of those liars lol 
I can forgive u


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, because you're too young and you're going to screw up your growth plates.  Did you know that?  Have you done any research on GH?  Better yet why don't you list what you do know about GH?

PICTURES OR GTFO!!!!!


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

saudiboy89 said:


> and u are one of those liars lol
> I can forgive u


 

I never claimed to be as bad a$$ as you my friend, but please humor me where did I lie?

PICTURES OR GTFO!!!!!


----------



## btex34n88 (Mar 29, 2011)

If the site is so useless to you then leave. These type of threads annoy the sh*t out of me. I'm glad you have hgh, I have some too. If you want polite and insightful responses than don't get all bent out of shape. 


saudiboy89 said:


> I am not trying to be a bad ass...that is not my goal....I posted a fourm asking how many IUs of HGH to keep gains and he just blew up on me gave me a rude comment and closed the thread
> I dont care who owns the site (its worthless anyway havvent learnd nothing new but about the letro) I haven't done nothing wrong


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

Saudiboy89 - I'm warning you to stop right now.


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> Saudiboy89 - I'm warning you to stop right now.



hahaaaa 
u saw my pictures I uploaded them 
I will stop 
can u plz tell me how to set them as an avatar?


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

I aint even on HGH BUDDDDDDAY


----------



## GMO (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> Saudiboy89 - I'm warning you to stop right now.




Just ban his stupid ass, CT.

For this thread alone, he deserves it:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/125764-listening-board-about-hcg-nipples-fire.html


----------



## Crank (Mar 29, 2011)

u have ZERO fucking pics loaded... 

upload one right to this forum. in ur next thread click attach lol

i bet ur under 200.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

I did see your pictures and to tell you the truth my dead grandmother has more muscle mass than you, but thanks for making me laugh again today.  You're funny.

Any more insults to me or other members in this thread is going to lead to you being banned.  I just want to make you aware of this before you start spouting off again.  I've now given you two warnings.  Do you understand?


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

Crank said:


> u have ZERO fucking pics loaded...
> 
> upload one right to this forum. in ur next thread click attach lol
> 
> i bet ur under 200.



am 211 
so what 
I just started.....I aint injecting synthol like u......and my pic already had 3 views so find it there is a WAY


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

GMO said:


> Just ban his stupid ass, CT.
> 
> For this thread alone, he deserves it:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/125764-listening-board-about-hcg-nipples-fire.html


 

I know, but I'm trying to be fair here and at least give him a chance to stop.  It's up to him.


----------



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> I did see your pictures and to tell you the truth my dead grandmother has more muscle mass than you, but thanks for making me laugh again today.  You're funny.
> 
> Any more insults to me or other members in this thread is going to lead to you being banned.  I just want to make you aware of this before you start spouting off again.  I've now given you two warnings.  Do you understand?



give me her ashes....mix it up with my shake


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

You're done.


----------



## GMO (Mar 29, 2011)

saudiboy89 said:


> am 211
> so what
> I just started.....I aint injecting synthol like u......and my pic already had 3 views so find it there is a WAY




I like the one where you look like a suicide bomber.

ALLALLALLALLLALLLA...I blow you up infidel!!!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> You're done.




Damn it.  I was wondering why I could neg his ass until I read this post.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 29, 2011)

saudiboy89 said:


> give me her ashes....mix it up with my shake




You are one sick rag head.


----------



## Crank (Mar 29, 2011)

lmao. synthrol? i wouldnt ever put that shit in my body homie. but that makes me feel good that i look that plump to ya. maybe do a screen shot and hang me on your wall.


----------



## Crank (Mar 29, 2011)

wow! i was bigger than him at 14yrs old!!! lmfao!


noobs smh


----------



## damage (Mar 29, 2011)

Funny ass thread. I refuse to believe I was that immature and disrespectful at that age. Unfortunately, it is the way of the world and most of them dont grow out of it........




and that people, is why I dont recycle.......let these brats deal with it when I am no longer here


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

lol, I enjoyed that - props CT!


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

This guy just wouldn't stop, I tried to be fair and give him a few warnings.  I would have really loved to see him prove me wrong with that piece of paper saying "CT is a bitch" on it just to see him do it, that would have been funny.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2011)

Why do i get the feeling that no matter how helpful, friendly, motivating, positive, and productive 90% of the weightlifting community can be, the general public will always look at cocksmokers like this guy and assume we're all painted with the same brush?

You can bet your ass this saudiboy89 is the kind of douche who wears a vest all year round and tenses his guns when girls walk past.

Whoever said it up there was dead on - i know guys not even half his size who could rip him a new asshole in the ring or on the street. Macho idiot.

Nice swing of the banhammer, CT


----------



## GMO (Mar 29, 2011)

damage said:


> and that people, is why I dont recycle.......let these brats deal with it when I am no longer here



Hmmmm...now you got me thinking.


----------



## chesty4 (Mar 29, 2011)

If someone accuses you of using steroids just flex your arm look concerned and ask, "Why? Do you think I need some?" 60% of the time it works every time.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 29, 2011)

Enough of this shit all ready!

saudiboy89, you are _really_ starting to piss me off....the staff here do an excellent job helping our fellow members out, and we go far beyond and out of our way to do so.  You owe CT an apology for behaving like a teenage dick.  You have been warned yet by another member of the staff.  Reps taken for being a prick and for messing with my bro, CT.  You are on thin ice, fuck up like this again and we'll ban your ass.  Closing this thread.



/V


----------

